# Do you usually buy ..... at the grocery store?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

you say whether you buy the above item normally and then pick the next item



i will start



Red Wine


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not recently

disposable plates


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Cucumber


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Frozen pizza?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Tea


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not enough to say usually so no.

Apples


----------



## nodamecantabile (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to but I stopped eating fruits.
bread


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I usually have a sandwich for lunch.

Magazines?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Soup?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No soup for me

fresh pineapple?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, one of my favorites.
Chocolate milk?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No, but it sounds really good.

Eggs?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yep
Mayonaise?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Lettuce? 🥬


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Green beans?


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

Uhm yes.

Soap?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Top Ramen noodles?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Peanut butter?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Nutella?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No 

Tomatoes? 🍅


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Water?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No, I drink tap water.

Cereal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ice cream?


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

No, I try not to eat anything unhealthy.

Deli meat


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes.

Yogurt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Boxed macaroni and cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Ping pong balls for the betta fish to stare at and push around?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope. 

Those ant bait traps, _you murderer you._


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No, the poison gel works better.  (Judge all you want! They'll take over my kitchen in the summer if I don't use it.)
Those biscuits in the can that pops when you open it?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't eat them now because of the carbs but I used to love to eat them raw right out of the can. 

(On a side note. I had ants taking over the kitchen last year and finally found the crack they were coming in from behind the refrigerator. It was the seam in the corner on the baseboards. I filled it in with glue and had no more ants. It could be anywhere but it is probably a pretty good sized opening if you're getting a lot of ants. And it will probably be close to the ground because they won't go any farther than they have to to get in)

Bananas?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Always
popcorn?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Couscous?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes. Love it.
Chicken?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes. Not usually.

Cheddar cheese?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I used to, not so much anymore.

Garlic?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Bacon?


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

On occasion.

Granola?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Lobster?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No 
Onions?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


Oatmeal?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Strawberries?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes.

Chips?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Salsa?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Frozen dinners?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep.

Lemons?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Cream cheese?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No

Carrots?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


orange juice?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Milk or any variation of milk like almond milk?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Dried fruit?


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Yup! Great for hikes and for tossing in bread dough. 

Whiskey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...I don’t drink but even if I wanted to, my state doesn’t allow liquor to be sold in grocery stores.


rice cakes?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Sometimes but not usually.

Broccoli


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Coffee?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Stuff from the Deli counter?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Eggs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


Nutella?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Ice cream?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No not usually.

String Cheese?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Yogurt?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No

Chia seeds?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sometimes.


candy bars?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Green tea?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Alfredo sauce?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Potatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


ranch dressing?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Ketchup?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Seldom.

Canned Chili?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Not very often.

Yogurt?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes but not usually.

Wieners?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


rye bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Peanuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bacon?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

On occasion

Bell peppers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Shrimp?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Hummus?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes but not usually.

Ground beef?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

I prefer my peanut butter to be as smooth as I am. 

So "yes" to crunchy peanut butter. 

Fancy cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Cream cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Pickled pickles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


protein bars?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Lettuce?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Apples?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No

Cinnamon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

graham crackers?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Ground beef?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Marshmelons?


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

No

Pasta?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


microwave popcorn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Veggie meat?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Blueberries?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes 
Tomato paste?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Whole bean coffee?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Energy drinks?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oatmeal?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Corn chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


swiss cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Orange juice?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No.

Antacids?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, if i'm running low. 
Wine?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Buttermilk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Kefir?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sutherland? No.

Cabbage?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


iced tea?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Russet potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Occasionally

Lemon juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


saltine crackers?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Shrimps?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Garlic?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Lentils?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Kale?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lima beans?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Walnuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Bagels?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Occasionally
Tortillas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


mushrooms?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sometimes.

Pumpkin Seeds?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Mushrooms?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Whole wheat bread?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. No bread. Ever.

Ground coffee?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


Half and Half?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Sausage?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Bacon?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Soda?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Carrots?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


green peppers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Jalapeños?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mayonnaise?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Cottage cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Often but not usually

Tofu?


----------



## Wabi-Sabi (Sep 26, 2018)

Yep, pretty regularly although it's not my favorite meat substitute or protein source.

Coconut milk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Corn on the Cob?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Never.
Frozen berries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


bottled water?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Noodles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


garlic bread?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Olives?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sour cream?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes
Trail mix?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Butter?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Only when needed, so rarely. 

Ice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


Lemons?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, unless I have a recipe that calls for them. Which is almost never.

Rice?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Avocados?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ranch dressing?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Pistachios?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes but not usually

Mustard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


grape jelly?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lard?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No, unless someone's cholesterol pills screams boredom. 

Corn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes.

Mangos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cherries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Feta cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Cheez-Its?


----------



## lavignesabine (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes love them

bananas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Saltine crackers?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No


Milk ?.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Cheddar cheese?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Feta cheese?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Sometimes 

Beetroot?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Rye Bread?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Salted caramel ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...but sounds yummy!


Frozen french fries?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not regularly. 

Frozen fish sticks?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not anymore. I used to buy them semi-regularly. I do like them but my blood sugar doesn't. The only right way to eat them is a big plate of them with generous amounts of ketchup, mustard or other yummy sauce. I might be able to eat 5 of them with a bit of very low carb mustard.

Super firm tofu?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes, the smoked one is the best

Herbal teas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No...I am a coffee person.


Nutella?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Spinach?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Not usually 

Tortilla chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Greek yogurt?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Buttermilk?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No

Bologna?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No, I don't even know what that is. 🤔

Baking soda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oatmeal?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Soda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


cinnamon rolls?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Chocolate?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Fake burgers?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. Fake cheese?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.

Coconut water?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


ground beef?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. Canned beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. Fruit juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


granola?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Balsamic vinegar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


hot sauce?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No

Flowers? 💐


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

On occasion.

Any kind of curry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lima beans?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Antacids?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When I need them.

Stewed tomatoes?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.

Olives?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Eggs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Almonds?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Instant Coffee?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes

Cereal bars?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


protein bars?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Chocolate bars?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


string cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Brick Cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cut cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Cottage cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


marshmellows?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Oregano?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually but I always have a big bottle of oregano so I do always buy it when I'm out.

Sardines?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


spaghetti sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


barbecue sauce?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Never. 

Dog food?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Chewing gum?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Air freshener?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Chestnuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Tater tots?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No, I had to look up what that even is. Don't have it here, but we have something similar that I don't buy either.  

Fish sticks?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 
Shower gel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.Toothpaste? 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes,

Tuna?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Raw meats?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Strawberries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Marshmelons?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Southern baked beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

cottage cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Cream cheese?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sometimes, 

Cous Cous?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes

Microwaveable rice?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, 

Chick peas?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Instant Noodles?


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Sometimes. 

Prawn's ?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


tortilla chips?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Sometimes.

Oreos?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 


Cotton wool balls?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


applesauce?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Duck sauce?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Yoghurt?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Bananas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


garlic?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Bubble bath?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


microwave popcorn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Olive oil?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


chocolate chips?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
white beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


blueberries?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes, they are one of my favourites! 😀

Cider?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Corn Flakes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Honeynut Cheerios?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Frosted Flakes?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Nope,

Ice lollies?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Not since last spring when I was prepping for a colonoscopy and couldn't eat anything solid.

Sushi?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


cottage cheese?


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Nope

Swiss Cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Frozen pizza?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Peanuts?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Rarely.

Grits?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lima beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cabbage?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Eggplant?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No, maybe once or twice a year.

Bottled water?


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes 

Pringles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


granola?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Celery?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


mushrooms?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Pears?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Peaches?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Unsalted butter?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes

Some form of beef?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Very rarely. I usually don't cook/eat beef unless eating out and dish has beef. 

Alfalfa Sprouts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Spinach?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Mustard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pickles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


chocolate pudding?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Watermelon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


greek yogurt?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Wild Rice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. I can't even eat free-range rice.

Bananas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Chicken soup?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Canned/Jar tomato sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Orange juice?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely nowadays. 

Prune Juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No. Worf would be disappointed.

Walnuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Raisins?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes

Greek yoghurt?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep, Chobani, which I didn't know was Greek yogurt till I just looked it up.

Ravioli?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Eggs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Canned biscuits?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Tortillas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bacon?


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

No

Coke?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


energy drinks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pico de gallo?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


avocados?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pistachios?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


walnuts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Something wrapped in cellophane?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

On occasion

Something that goes into those produce bags with the twist ties?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I buy Rambutan all the time. Who doesn't? 










- - - - - - -

Walnuts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Papaya?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Peaches?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to time. I bought a bag yesterday. 

Pears?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Crackers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Something that comes out of the ocean?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, I suppose that there's something that I do.

Blueberry syrup?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

High Fructose Corn Syrup?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Not intentionally

Strawberry jam?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Nutella?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Honey?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Cake mixes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Use to time to time, when I do homemade cakes once a while. 

Frozen Waffles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Sourdough bread?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Sourdough ice cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Never even tried it.

Ghost pepper ice cream?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Wasabi Ice Cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Mango ginger sorbet?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pumpkin spice flavored items?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Corn on the cob?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Baby carrots.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Chicken nuggets?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No, unless it's from McDonalds. 

Flowers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Flour?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Clam Chowder?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Green onions?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cream cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Fetid cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Granny Smith apples?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Grapes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Something from the impulse checkout candy racks?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not as often as I used to…ocassionally they still get me though.


Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Some kind of meat substitute?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bags of ice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Something with chicken in it?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I usually buy a small whole chicken for my doggies or I'll get the chicken breasts if they're on sale.


Do you buy lemons?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Limes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Raspberries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Blueberries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes. 


Strawberries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Blackberries?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes, if they're not too expensive. 
Ground beef?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Corned beef?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Roast beef?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ribeye steaks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely... bad pun intended!

Sirloin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…my fave!


Pork chops?


----------



## GaryBuseySmile (Sep 7, 2021)

Never  

Champagne?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Whiskey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Beer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Wine?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Sometimes. I like Stella Rosa

Vodka?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Herman Munster cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Frozen pizzas?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Hot Pockets?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Uncrustables?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Frozen vegetables?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ice Cream sandwiches?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Frozen fruit bars?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Oreo cookies?


----------



## GaryBuseySmile (Sep 7, 2021)

No 

Gorilla Glue?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Rotini?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Olive oil?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When needed

Sesame oil?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sesame seeds?


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Not "usually". I still have an almost full pack i bought like..a year ago😅

Sunflower oil?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Vegetable oil?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Kiwifruit?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes. But they're rarely available in the supermarkets here. Usually I only see them in fruit stands or produce stores. 

Carambola?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cashews?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Almonds?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes.
Popcorn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Watermelon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Peaches?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Bell Peppers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Coffee creamer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Coffee?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Heavy cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Corn starch?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Coconut Oil?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Coconut milk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Almond milk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Soy Milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Pitas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Tea?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Cinnamon?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Paprika?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not specifically. I tend to buy mixed spices and seasonings so I'm sure it's in there somewhere.

Coffee filters?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Garlic?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Basil?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Kitchen gadgets?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes - if places like walmart, target count as grocery stores. 

No - if not. 

Alkaline Batteries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

If needed, but I have a lot of rechargeable ones.

Cherries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Tomaters?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cucumbers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Microwave popcorn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Canned corn?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Canned Soup?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned fruit?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Canned pumpkin pie mix


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned frosting?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Canned diced tomatoes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not usually, but yeah

discounted perishables a few days away from the discard date


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I often buy discounted meat that's on it's last sell by day (Which is fine as long as I cook it and freeze it immediately).

Perished rubber bands?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Boxed mac & cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Rice A Roni?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Some kind of fish?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely 

Some kind of berry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes….strawberry/blueberry most likely.


Some kind of cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Some sort of nut?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Any variety of canned soups?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned tuna?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Canned fruit cocktail... in heavy syrup?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Chunky Peanut Butter?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Usually the creamy sort.

Grape jelly?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Strawberry jam?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes 

Strawberry syrup?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Marmalade?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Powdered sugar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Powdered water?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Power Bars?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Granola bars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Cheetos?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Doritos?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Occasionally. 

Salsitas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Not really, but on rare occasions at gas stations.

Sun chips?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Supplements?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Rice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Noodles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Something chocolate?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Apple cider?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Apple pie?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really. I don't think I've had a good grocery store bakery apple pie. So disappointing.

something in a huge multi-pack that you knew you could never use so many but you bought anyhow because you thought it was such a good bargain?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Something from the bulk foods department?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really. 


do you like to try stuff from foreign countries that most people don't normally eat in your country?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…I am a pretty picky eater and don’t really like to try new things to be honest.


Items from the deli?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes 

Something from the bakery?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to time. Usually donuts or muffins to go along, if I got something from the grocery store starbucks. 

Pasta sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Salad dressing?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes 

Something from the end caps?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Paper plates?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes 

Paper towels?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Alcohol Wipe/Towels?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Pita chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.



Pita bread?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Quinoa?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pumpkin tomatoes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Roma tomatoes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Tomato soup?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Tomato paste?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Gigantic pretzels?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Rold Gold?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Snyder's pretzels?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Tuna Kits?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Salmon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Babybel?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Kraft american singles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

PG Tips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Peanut butter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Grape jelly?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Apricot jam?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Honey?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

English muffins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

French muffins?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

French bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Frozen french fries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Instant mashed potatoes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nope. But use to. 

Cup Noodles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Saltine crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Water crackers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Oatmeal Crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Instant oatmeal?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Rolled Oats Oatmeal?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Oat milk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Kefir?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tofu?


----------



## CoffeeCat (Feb 16, 2019)

No, would definitely like to try it one day.

Fresh garlic?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Garlic Powder?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually around halloween time. To ward off trick o treaters in vampire costumes. 

Gummy Worms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Cheeseheads string cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Provolone cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Swiss Cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes 

Havarti cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know what that is.

Lima beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Black beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pinto beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Kidney beans?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Pea Pods?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Brussels spouts?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Lottery tickets?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Sour cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Cream Cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Cream corn in a can?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Whipped cream in a can?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope


Pillsbury Doughboy keychain?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Dixie Cups?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No. 

Tofu?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Something from the deli?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Something from the bakery?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Something from the meat department?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Something from the anti-itch section?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Almost never

Something that is past its expiration date?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never…one of my big OCD things is checking for expiry dates. I look for the latest dates which are usually shoved in the back and never buy anything close to expiring.


Tabloid magazines at the checkout line?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Something from the pharmacy?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes.

Something from the Alcohol section?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Portabella mushrooms?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Dill pickles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Horseradish?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Grapefruit?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Fruit Loops?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Gummy Worms?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Once in a blue moon 

Sausages? Or any encased meat?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Candy bars?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Snack crackers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely

Water?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Chocolate milk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

All the time. 

Coconut Water?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Marshmallow fluff?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Graham crackers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Beef jerky?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Turkey jerky?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Butterball turkey slices?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not that brand. But I do get turkey sliced meats on occasion. 

Boxed Jello/Gelatin?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Salad dressing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Croutons?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Packaged Salad?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I think I'd probably have to buy six packages for one meal.

Cheap cigars? (EDIT - I'm not even sure if my store has tobacco products anymore. I sure haven't seen them)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Candy corn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Butterscotch candy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Chewing gum?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Tic Tacs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Altoids?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably not as often as I should. 

Canned Clam Chowder?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No. You must be eating a lot of...

Garlic?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. Great for staving off seasonal vampirism. 

Blood Sausages?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No, I'm not sure those have even been available at my local grocery stores.

Gyoza?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Apple cider vinegar?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use to.

Chia Seeds?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sesame seeds?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Flaxseeds?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. 

Grounded Apple Seeds? ☠


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Jalapeno flavored microwave popcorn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Ground ginger?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cantaloupe chunks?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. Instead I usually just buy a whole cantaloupe and cut them into chunks. 

Avocados?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Oranges?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. Too sour.

Flour?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When needed

Flour tortillas?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, often. 

Tortilla Chips?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cheetos?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Pringles?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Flaming Hots cheetos or chips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Corn chips?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Corn Nuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pork rinds?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pork chops?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Applesauce?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Cranberry Sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Barbecue sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Hot sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pancake mixes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Granola bars?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Instant oatmeal?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Vegetarian wieners?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Tater tots?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Canned peas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Canned beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Tootie Fruities?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Fruit Loops?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Frosted Flakes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Use to, not anymore. 

Plain Cheerios?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Poop Like a Champion cereal?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. 😅

Metamucil?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Garlic?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Mustard?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Thousand Island Dressing?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Croutons?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Packaged Salad?

^feels like a deja vu...


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No... then lets change things up.

Almond bark?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Okra?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Frozen meatballs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Noodles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Shallots?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Durians?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Artichokes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Spinach?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Eggnog?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Seasonally

Turkey?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Packaged stuffing?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sweet potatoes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Yams?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I did once. In a can. A can o' yams.

Those shrink-wrapped microwavable potatoes, of any type?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Potatoes, yes. Shrink wrap? Hmm. I'm not sure. 

Microwaveable breakfast biscuit and sausage things?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Can't eat them.

Parsnips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Eggplant?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Turnip?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Rutabagas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never bought one.

Yogurt?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

String cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Anchovies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Trout?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Salmon?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Cod?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Clams?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pastries?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Rarely. I try to eat healthy. 

Radishes?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Antacids?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope. For some reason I want to eat some ants.


something from the snacks at the checkout aisle


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Lottery tickets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Lemons?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Only when needed.

Limes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely.

Doritos?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.

Something sold by the pound?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Turkey jerky?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Rye bread?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not for myself

sushi


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes, yes.

Ramen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Used to but no more. 

Peanut butter?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Jelly?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Jell-O pudding pops?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pudding mix?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ice Cream sandwiches?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Popsicles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Drumsticks?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Not recently, but I have in the past.

Lentils?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pinto beans?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Lima Beans


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Black-eyed peas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Black Beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Navy beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No Capers?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

On the rare occasion.

Honey?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Maple Syrup?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Corn Syrup?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope don't cook.

Gallon of store brand / off brand water?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Always on-brand mountain glacier/Antarctica spring water

High pH water?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Gatorade?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Powerade?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Bottled Alkaline Water?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Distilled water?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Feeta cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Asiago cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Gouda Cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mozzarella cheese?


----------



## alifb8 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yep. 

cream cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Sharp cheddar cheese?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I do.

holiday cards?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Candy Canes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Swirly Peppermint Candies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Those plastic candy canes filled with Hershey's Kisses?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Giant Hershey Kisses in a box?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Little Hershey bars in a bag?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Very Rarely

A regular sized Hershey Bar?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Those big Reese's peanut butter cups?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Cornish hens?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Smoked ham?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pork chops?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Bacon?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope.

Liquid eggs?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Eggo waffles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Banana chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Strawberries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Raspberries?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Blueberries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Granny Smith apples?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Fuji apples?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yea from time to time.

Kiwis?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Pineapples?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pears?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Kumquats?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cucumbers?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes. 

Supermarket Sushi?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Rotisserie chicken?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually but sometimes (I usually end up eating the whole thing like a corn on the cob so it's kind of unhealthy for me  )

Goldfish crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Cheez-Its?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes (used to be my favorites and would eat probably a box every day if I could)

Canned chicken?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Chow mein kits?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Fried Rice Kit?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lard?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Vegetable oil?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Vegetable juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Grape juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Peaches?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Fish Oil supplements?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Creamy peanut butter?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Nutter Butters?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.



Frozen pizza?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes?

Pizza rolls?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Hot Pockets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Mint ice cream?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Very rarely

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No 

Pineapple ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Peanut M & M’s


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Never.

Tic Tacs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Chia seeds?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope.

Chia pets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I had one a long time ago but it's fur didn't grow so I built a glass frame for it and hung it on my wall as a reminder of how everything I try doesn't work.  

Sour cream and onion potato chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Salt and vinegar potato chips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Barbeque potato chips?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I used to buy those for lunch at work but don't anymore since I'm trying to eat healthy now.

Oven baked potato chips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Kettle cooked potato chips?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Mouthwash?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Dental Floss?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes. I buy the flosser things but they last a long time. 

Vitamins?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


protein bars?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Protein shakes?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Panko?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't even know what that is so no.

Waffles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely, although I may buy the ingredients needed to make waffles. So potentially yes.

Taco seasoning?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Honey?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Occasionally. 

Skin Lotion?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When needed

Trash bags?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Canned wine?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Canned beer?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Canned ham?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Black forest ham?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No but sometimes I buy ham ham.

Canned yams?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Fresh Yams?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Beets?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Occasionally, but rare. 

Dates?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Plums?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pears?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Apricots?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Persimmons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Capers?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No though I do like chicken piccata.

Ginger ale?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope, no soda allowed in this dang house!

4 pack of Red Bull?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pickles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Green olives?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Black olives?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I used to buy the green ones all the time and eat 'em with a fork.

Moon pies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope. Haven't had one since I was a kid.

Twinkies?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't in a long time.

Jalapeños?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Green onions?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Celery?


----------



## alifb8 (Nov 22, 2021)

No.

freshly baked french bread


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Bagels?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not too often anymore

gummy bears


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Gummy Worms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Purple grapes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Green Grapes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Blueberries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Roach spray?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lysol spray?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No.

Cliff protein bars?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No, used to buy ZonePerfect though. 

Tempeh?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. Never heard of it. Wonder I can buy some. 

Rotisserie Chicken?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Once in a blue moon

Cake or cake mix?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


ground beef?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope, I haven't eaten red meat in like 2 years. Something like that.

Sardines?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Turkey bacon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Maple syrup?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Probiotic yogurt?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

No.

Blue cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Feta cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually but sometimes. (I like it too much and eat way more of it than I should if I have it)

Pineapple chunks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Banana chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

No.
I buy smooth peanut butter for making satay sauce though.

Condensed milk?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No. 

Turkey bacon?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, but great must minds think alike. 

Turkey?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Seasonally. 

Houseplants?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Fruitcake?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Candy canes?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No. Never being a fan of sweets you suck and my teeth can't take crunching them these days. 

Vegetarian sausages?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Tofu?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes although I haven't been very good at cooking it so far. 

Dave's Killer Bread?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

I had no idea what that was, so no. 

Energy drinks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Some kind of tea?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Orange juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Apple cider?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Banana cider?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Never even heard of that.

Banana bread (to go with your banana cider)?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.😋 (No) 

Cornbread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tortilla chips?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Doritos?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Pringles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Microwave popcorn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Microwave corn dogs?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

No. I don't even have a microwave and corn dogs aren't really a thing in this country, though they sound very tasty.

Fruit tea bags?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Vienna sausages in a can?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Bratwurst?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

sauerkraut?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

No. 

Pretzels?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yea but not recently.

Pre-cut honeydew slices / chunks?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Watermelon?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Sometimes the pre-sliced kind.

Those Mini Muffins?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. 

Bagels?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Hot chocolate?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Energy drinks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Energy bars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Commodium AD?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


granola bars?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Clif Bars?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Chocolate bars?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Bars of soap?


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Nope!
I buy shower gel, shampoo, deodorant and hand sanitiser but I don't use bars of soap.

Cocoa?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Brown sugar?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Barq's root beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cranberry juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Grape juice?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Sunny Delight?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Prune juice?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely, only when I feel constipated. Not sure if they even work. If not, I usually just save them for serving house guests as wine substitute in case I ever forgotten the lock combination to my liquor cabinet.

Aloe Vera Juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Pomegranate juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Soy milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Chocolate milk?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Chocolate soy milk?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, my favorite is chocolate cashew milk though. That stuff tastes delicious to me.

Uhmmm.
Nutritional yeast?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Non-nutritive cereal varnish?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bleach?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Dish soap?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely

Taters?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Some sort of seasoning?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Eggs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Sour cream?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Buttermilk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Buttermilk biscuits?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Buttermilk ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Graham crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Graham cracker pie crust?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Frozen peas?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Biscotti?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely nowadays. Use to more often.

Danish Cookies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Garlic?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Plasticware?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Dixie Cups?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My dad buys them.

Animal crackers?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No but now I want to lol.

Avocados?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Refried beans in a can?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Manwich?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Canned corn?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned soup?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Bagged soup mixes?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Cat treats?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Course. Mmmm cat treats. Yum. 🤤

Ramen noodles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Boxed Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Something made of Turkey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Lunch meat from the deli?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Relish?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

BabyBel cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

String cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Swiss cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Provolone cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sharp cheddar cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Tea?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Coffee?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Gouda?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Velveeta?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Brie cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Apples?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes. To keep the doctor away, you see.

Shrimp?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. Just had that for dinner today. 

Canned Tuna?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Anchovies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Eew no! 

Pears?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Peaches?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Some kinda noodles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


White rice?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Frozen breaded fish fillets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Frozen hushpuppies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cucumbers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes. 

Pickles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Beets?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Biscuits?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Greek yogurt?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ginger?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Ginger ale?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Peanut fluff (peanut butter)?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Grape jelly?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Water enhancers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Sourdough bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Baguettes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Prunes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Prune juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cranberry juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Black licorice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Jelly beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Pinto beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lima beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Kidney beans?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, have some in the pantry now for homemade chili.

corn bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Sour cream?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. But the thought of eating myself to death on a feast of cornbread slathered with sour cream is painfully delicious. 

Cream cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Creamed corn?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Canned Mushroom Soup?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Canned tomato soup?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cobs of corn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Rutabagas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Artichokes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Brussels sprouts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Broccoli?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely, but I've been adding more of it to my diet lately.

Eggplant?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Squash?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pumpkin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Dark chocolate?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Lemons?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Lemonade?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Margarita mix?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Chex mix?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Haven't in a long while but now I'm craving it.

Pancake mix?


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)

does getting it delivered count. sometimes.

kale


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Celery?


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes 🙂
Duct tape


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


aluminum foil?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Saran Wrap?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, although we don't call it that here. 

Mangoes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Mushrooms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Now and then.

Ginger snaps?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Naan bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Banana bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Rye bread?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Baguette?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No 

Cantaloupe?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, not a fan

Seafood?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Any item over US$30?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, especially not from a grocery store

Fresh vegetables?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not often anymore but sometimes.

Mustard?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not a fan of mustard, so no. For some reason I don't mind it as much on olive burgers and Mcdonald's double cheeseburgers. Maybe it blends in with pickles and olives.

Coffee?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No (I don't know what an olive burger is but if it's made of olives, I want one.)

Salami?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No (I don't know what an olive burger is but if it's made of olives, I want one.)
> 
> Salami?


The ones I've had are a burger topped with lettuce, olives, mustard, and I think mayonnaise. I ask for no mayo. Might have pickles and tomato too. Has been awhile. Rally's/checkers used to have them, but I can't find them on their online menu so not sure if they do anymore.

No, but I sometimes get hickory stick or summer sausage

Frozen dinners?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Most frozen dinners have way too many carbs for me now.

Guacamole?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No…not from the store, prefer to just get it when I order out.


Cashews?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Peanuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Pecans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Pecan pie?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't usually buy it, but it can be pretty good

Candy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes…usually chocolate related.


Chewing gum?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No, not a good idea with 3 dental bridges. 

Lavash bread? I never heard of this until I saw it at the store today.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Croissants?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No but I used to get sandwiches made with them at the office cafeteria. 

Pistachios?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Almonds?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Portabella mushrooms?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes, but usually in the common immature white form. Have used the brown ones a few times. Also sometimes get them stuffed. Would like to try stuffing them myself again sometime

Any kind of hot pepper?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not often. 

Green bell peppers?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Occasionally

Dried mushrooms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Tofu?!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think I have only bought tofu twice. One time I fried slices of it as part of an udon recipe. Wouldn't mind doing it again

Hotdogs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Sausage patties?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bacon?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Not so much anymore.

Tuna in a can?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Saltine crackers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Once in a while.

Salt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Ricotta cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


String cheese?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Icelandic yogurt?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never heard of it.

A great big ham?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not regularly. Probably buy more ham steaks

Butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes.

Coconut oil?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Peanut oil?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Extra virgin olive oil?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not usually

Canola oil?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Eggplant?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but I'd like to try it someday. 

Lettuce or other leafy greens?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really.

Toma toes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Bell Peppers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes. I think I might get some next time.

Carrots?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes

Instant mashed potatoes?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Stove Top Stuffing?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes especially when I'm cooking for my dad. He prefers it over homemade

Cake or cake ingredients?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes mug cake mix

Hot cheetos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Cream cheese?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rarely. I like those little ham rolls with cream cheese and green onion.

Crayfish/crawfish?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Chestnuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Fig Newtons?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cookies?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Almond butter?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No.

Philadelphia cream cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Egg noodles?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No

Blueberries?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I like blueberries, but very rarely.

Sugary breakfast cereal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ocassionally will have a craving for Lucky Charms and buy some…to basically just eat the marshmellow pieces.


Green beans?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Citrine79 said:


> Ocassionally will have a craving for Lucky Charms and buy some…to basically just eat the marshmellow pieces.


Had been thinking of getting that again someday. Was craving Golden Grahams today

Occasionally, I get canned green beans. 

A whole chicken?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…rotisserie chicken mainly.


Potato chips?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Ooohhh...my old nemesis. I try not to but I'm weak, occasionally.

Celery?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Tortillas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pie crust?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Muffins?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blueberry muffins used to be one of my favorite foods, but I don't know the last time I bought any. Last time I remember having some for sure was when I collected wild blueberries and made some. I think that was 2019 😮 Now craving a big blueberry muffin

Frozen vegetables?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No or very rarely.

Buckwheat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Baking soda?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Baking powder?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Use to time to time. Rarely now. 

Brown Sugar?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Powdered sugar?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Very rarely. Struggling to remember what I last used it for

Apples?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Peaches?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pears?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not anytime recently

Avocados?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Limes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Lemons?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Got some about a month ago. The last time was years ago.

Coffee creamer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Watermelon?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Any magazine/newspaper from the checkout lane?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Ramen noodles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


cough drops?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When needed

Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Maple syrup?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Yes. Love the stuff.

Pancake mix?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Taco seasoning?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lawry's seasoned salt?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

McCormick Lemon Pepper Seasoning?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not often but I do have a bottle of it somewhere.

Frank's Red Hot sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

A1 steak sauce?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not too much anymore but now that you mentioned it, I'm kinda craving an A1 burger. 

Wieners?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Vienna sausages?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Spam?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Beef stew in a can?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Frog food?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Puppy chow?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Mayonnaise?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Ranch dressing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mmmm. No but I'm adding that to my list. 

Leeks?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely, because I usually plant those myself. Always have a dozen planted wherever I've lived. 

Cilantro?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never(unless unknowingly), but I don't think I'm one of the people who genetically hates the taste. I think it is used in quesadillas from a restaurant I like.

Radishes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Asparagus?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rarely. Sometimes when the price is low

Rhubarb?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Never.

The shops own brand fizzy orange?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No soda.

Flours?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Earl grey tea?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only once. Not much of a tea person

Broccoli?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Spinach?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Peanut powder?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cornstarch?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No.

Cucumbers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Celery?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes

Green tomatoes?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

I would if they sold them here. Fried green tomatoes, such a mystery.

Peanuts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

m4m8 said:


> I would if they sold them here. Fried green tomatoes, such a mystery.
> 
> Peanuts?


I only know of one store in a neighboring city that sells them. Fried green tomatoes are pretty good. I don't remember them being as good but tomatillos might be an option if those are sold in your area. If you haven't heard of them they look like a small green tomato, but are inside a paper like husk.

I get peanuts occasionally

Tomatillos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Brown sugar?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Wild rice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Occasionally. There is a minute rice that has brown rice and wild rice

Mango?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, the frozen mango cubes at least. I'm too lazy to deal with fresh mango. 

Worcesteshire sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Soy sauce?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Teriyaki Sauce?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No. I buy teriyaki flavored foods occasionally 

Shrimp?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned tuna?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Miracle Whip?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ketchup?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Saffron?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No and doubtful I've ever had it

Bay leaves?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Parsley?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Oregano?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No, maybe once every three years. 

Spring onions?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Shallots?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hardly ever (Though I often go into the store thinking I might get some and just never do)

Sweet & spicy mustard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Rice cakes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Rice Krispies?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't in a long time. 

Granola Bars?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Rarely.

Blue cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cheesecake mix?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Beets?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried making borscht once years ago, but otherwise no.

Rutabaga?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No

Kohlrabi?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. But I've seen them around in some family grocers. 

Red Bananas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Red onions?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not often but I do love them.

Carrots?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes, but I buy other types more often. 

Garlic bulbs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Parkay?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Cookie butter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Cheese curds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never, but have thought of buying to make poutine

Frozen French fries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Frozen tater tots?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Frozen peas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Frozen pizzas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Frozen fruit?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Dried fruit?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Occasionally

Nuts still in the shell?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pistachios?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Pistachio pudding?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think this is the first I've heard of it. Have heard of pistachio ice cream, but don't think I've tried it

Rice pudding?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No, I like it at the Indian buffet though.

Flan?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. I doubt most grocers here sell it. 

La Croix?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Perrier?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Peri-air?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nopo

Schweppes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably has been around a year since I last bought some.

Tuna(fresh and canned)?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Yes. Canned.

Hummus?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Chickpeas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pimentos?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes but almost always stuffed in olives

Crab?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shrimp?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes

Olives?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Jalapenos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but now that you mentioned it, I think I will look for some of those that come in a jar next time. Maybe some olives too. I love olives!

Vinegar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Olive oil?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No. I prefer Canola oil. Tastes better, imo.

Sesame seeds?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sunflower seeds?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not recently but I've been known to.

Lunchmeat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jello?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Very rarely. Once a year or less rarely

Watermelon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Pineapple?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.
Pringles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pretzels?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Bagels?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Bugles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Saltine crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Water crackers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Applesauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Apple juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cranberry juice?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Used to buy it more often. Not sure the last time but maybe I got some last year. 

Cranberry sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Rye bread?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

French Bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Sourdough bread?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Land O Lakes Mini Moos?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Silk half and half?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Heavy cream?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Condensed milk?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No.

Cream cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Ricotta cheese?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Cherries?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Strawberries?🍓


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Raspberries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Artichokes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Carrots?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pickled herring?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Dill Pickles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Occasionally. 

Canned corned beef?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Canned sweet corn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Can't eat it.

Baking soda?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Aluminum foil?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Canned soup?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometimes. Usually, the chunky kind

Bacon?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Chorizo?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Honey mustard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ranch dressing?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Salad kits?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Croutons?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not recently... Are good though

Blue cheese salad dressing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but I might just see if I can find that next time.

Potaters?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Tomaters?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Some kind of cereal?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Instant oatmeal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Cucumbers?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Eggplant?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Green beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Kidney beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lima beans?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rarely

Frozen pizza?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Vitamins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Salad mix?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Raisins?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, I do purchase them occasionally. Usually as an ingredient for something else, I rarely eat them by themselves.

Ummm...

SpaghettiOs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but if I could still eat them, I'd probably be eating pounds of them (and Ravioli) daily. 

Ravioli?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Wheat germ?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Metamucil?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Bowtie pasta?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Garlic?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely 

Garlic powder?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Onion powder?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Basil?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Montreal Chicken Seasoning?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Any kind of canned pasta?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Boxed macaroni and cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Instant potatoes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About once a month or more. Had some with a turkey dinner a few days ago

Salmon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shrimp?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Crab cakes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tilapia?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Occasionally.

Pine nut hummus?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pepperoni?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Frozen waffles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Frozen french fries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not anymore. 

Amy's Spinach Pizza (IMO, these are among the best frozen pizzas)?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Brown sugar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Purple cabbage?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, time to time. 

Tony's frozen Pizza (IMO, these are among the worst frozen pizzas)?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to. TBH, I never met a frozen pizza I didn't like (it's a matter of degrees). I liked Red Baron the best. 

Pineapple in some form factor?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Cantaloupe?


----------



## Waffle Iron (11 mo ago)

Occasionally

Waffles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Plain yogurt?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely

Some kind of shredded cheese?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not often

Some kind of nuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not anymore.

Plums?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pears?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Not very often, I don't mind pears but I prefer apples.

Sloppy Joe mix?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shredded cheese?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Cream soda?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Corn flakes?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Once in a while. 

Pickles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes. I love them but they're not good for your teeth. 

Ginger root.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Nutmeg?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not in a very long time

Vegetarian/vegan meat substitutes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tortillas?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Sometimes but not recently. 

Those microwaveable pouches of rice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Microwave popcorn?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Cold Medicine?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When needed

Cough drops?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Vitamins?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Tea Bags?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Used to but not much anymore.

Coffee?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Orange juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never. Can't stand it.

Buttermilk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Buttermilk biscuits?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Craisins?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Cranberries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Almonds?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Almond milk?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Sourdough bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Cheerios?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Oatmeal?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

You mean porridge 😉 yep, whenever I finish a bag I get another. It's good with frozen berries.

The cheapest shops own brand of coffee?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Nope. Don't really drink coffee, cheap or expensive.

Bagels?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Croissants?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Butternut squash?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never bought that in my life.

Cashews?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

(If you like pumpkin, you'd like butternut squash) 

I don't buy cashews often but sometimes.

Prunes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Worf's favorite beverage?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Time to time during times of constipation. 

Kool Aid?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Not since I was a kid

Gatorade?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not since I was a teen. 

Pedialyte?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Deli sandwich?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Rotisserie chicken?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes (Though I think I prefer KFC because it's easier to eat without getting grease all over me). I'm already greasy enough.  

Peanut powder?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Garlic powder?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

When needed

Garlic salt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sea salt?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Rao’s pasta sauce? I wonder if it’s worth the price.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes, but it's probably not

Roncadin pizzas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never heard of them

Some kind of mushrooms?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Never.

Cream cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Honey?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore. (Diabetic)

Pine Nuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oranges?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope

Sweet potatoes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ordinary potatoes?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes

Meal replacement shakes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Granny Smith apples?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No

Grape tomatoes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Pistachios?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Dried Fruits?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Garlic?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Corn meal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ground beef?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Occowsionally. 

Dry pinto beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Kidney beans?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Potato salad?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Pretzels?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Beer?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes I bought some the other day, Yuengling Flight and turns out I like it.

Kaiser rolls?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Bananas?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I have to have a banana with my cereal in the morning.

Digestive biscuits?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no clue what those are... 🤔

Grapes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mushrooms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Radishes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cucumbers?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Bellpeppers?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Scallions?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rarely

Cream cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Ricotta cheese?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Manicotti?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know what that is.

Pickles?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes. 

Relish?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

On occasion.

Tea?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Plain yogurt?


----------



## DejaVuToo (10 mo ago)

Rarely.

Non-lactose milk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Whipped cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All the time.

Shrimp?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, though not too often because of the price. 

Scallops?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Rye bread?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not anmore. Wish I could. Love it.

Bananas? (My dad buys so many bananas that I can't even believe it. I legit worry about how many bananas he eats)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore. Cut out the bananas after I became diabetic.

Eggs?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Bacon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cabbages?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Frozen hash browns?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Frozen waffles?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Avocado?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ground beef


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.
Protein-enriched pasta?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned soup?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Ginger snaps?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Teddy Grahams?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Corn on the cob?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Tofu?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cashews?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Very occasionally

Canned peas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Applesauce?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Stroopwafels?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No.

Artichoke?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Dried peas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Flour tortillas?


----------



## Sleepy Stitcher (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes

Tomato?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Andouille sausage?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No

Chickpeas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.



Hot sauce?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Apples?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Not really.

Feta cheese?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Maasdam cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cottage Cheese?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No! I hate that stuff! 😳

Cheese?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes....cheddar mostly.


Watermelon?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Mixed Nuts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally 

Bananas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Cherries?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Cheez-It’s?


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

No

Blueberries?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Rarely. 

Bagged salads?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Tuna kits?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Milano Cookies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

PG Tips tea?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Q-tips?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Creamy peanut butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Mop heads?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Paper Towels?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Toilet bowl cleaner?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Pine Sol?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very rarely

Peanuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cashews?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes?

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Granola?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. 

Trail Mix?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely

Green beans?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Edamame?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cucumbers?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes

Chunky peanut butter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ground beef?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Occasionally.

Mayonnaise?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no but i will now for blts lol

oreos?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No.

Crab sticks?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Fish sticks?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No.

Salad kits?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ranch dressing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Snoballs snack cakes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cottage Cheese?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Always.

Salmon?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Often.

Shrimp?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Baked beans?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Epsom salts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Pickles?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pickled wieners?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lemons?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Limes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No.

Coconut?


----------



## Frankenstein_plus (Dec 19, 2019)

rarely 

PineApple ?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely 

Pine-Sol?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't know what that is lol so no 😀 probably a drink maybe

On the vine tomatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Marshmellows?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No.

Licorice?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Oyster Sauce?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Tuna?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mushrooms?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

a1waysrunning said:


> I don't know what that is lol so no 😀 probably a drink maybe


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Often. 

Raisins?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No, just sultanas.

Nutella?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149930
> 
> 
> View attachment 149929


It probably still tastes better than mountain dew, and if you end up surviving your farts will smell like the fresh scent of pine.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

harrison said:


> Nutella?


No, I'm not a fan of the stuff.

Carrots?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149930
> 
> 
> View attachment 149929


Really looks like the bottles over here that contain cooking oil ha. Poison haha yous not a fan then lol


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

m4m8 said:


> No, I'm not a fan of the stuff.
> 
> Carrots?


Carrots yep, I love really fine grated carrots.

Quinoa?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Porridge Oates?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Occasionally (assuming that it's that same as oatmeal).

Cream cheese?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> Occasionally (assuming that it's that same as oatmeal).


It is indeed.  I'm Scottish, hence the name.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ketchup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally 

Kleenex tissues?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no

beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Wine?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No, but I used to.

Anchovies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bacon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally 

Soda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Iced Tea?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Deodorant?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Are you implying that I stink?  

Yes. I do buy antiperspirant/deodorant but I usually buy those value packs of it at Costco so it lasts a while. 

Beef Jerky?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

🤮 no haha 😆

Uncooked beetroot?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Canned beets?


----------



## Stick24 (8 mo ago)

No.


Tabasco (salsa)


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Occasionally.

Wasabi Paste?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely

Toothpaste?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mouthwash?


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

Nope. Plums?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Potato Salad?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mushrooms?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Bean sprouts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Baked beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mouthwash?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Vitamins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Hummus?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cheddar cheese?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I buy cheese regularly. 

Dr. Pepper? (Regular or Diet)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I did buy Diet DrP a few times but it gives me heartburn so I went back to Diet Pepsi.

Pickled wieners?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Chicken wings?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No, though they sound good.

Taco mix?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

Salad?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Eggs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Ham?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely.

Watermelon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Bratwurst?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Brownies?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Steak?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly ever anymore.

Butter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Green beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Always

Raw chicken?


----------



## Rundleton (4 mo ago)

Every time.

Large tortillas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.

Pears?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Peaches?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Summer sausage?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Celery?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Sometimes though not recently. 

Sardines?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very rarely.

Root Beer?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sour cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Raspberries?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No. 

Fish sauce?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ew no!

Pickles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All the time

Bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…almost every time I am there.


Garlic?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Corn Flakes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I don't eat cereal anymore due to diabetes. One time I checked my blood sugar after eating a bowl of bran flakes - it was 189. Haven't eaten cereal since.

Eggs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Hotdog buns?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bagels?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore, no.

Margarine?


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope.
Nutella?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Olive oil?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Baking Soda?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Occasionally 

Pork chops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Onion powder?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Hot sauce?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Occasionally. Frank's Original for Buffalo wings, but Sriracha style, not so much.



Oyster sauce.?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ew no!

Cheese filled hotdog wieners?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ew no!


Have you tired Oyster sauce? Unlike Fish sauce, it's not stinky, it's savoury and delicious.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have bought cheese filled wieners but didn't like them.

BBQ potato chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Microwave popcorn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

BBQ sauce?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely. 

Salad Dressing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Oatmeal?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, AKA porridge.

Red lentils?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What?

Hard seltzer?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Cletis said:


> What?














Cooking Red Lentils: Tips and Tricks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cheddar Cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes.

Provolone cheese?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Muffins?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Doritos?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pretzel sticks?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Skyr?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. 

Kombucha?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Clorox?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ice cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.

Salmon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Gardening magazines?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No. For I have no garden 😔

Couscous?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shrimp?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally 

Milk?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Instant ramen?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Chili?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Petrified pumpkin seeds?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not technically petrified but will probably buy some this month. Also, might make some from the pumpkins we bought

Candy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore

Coca-Cola?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, we usually buy Coke Zero for my mom but I can't stand the stuff.

Artichoke hearts?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Crab legs?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ew no!

Potato bread?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely.

Potato Stix?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No!

Canned fruit?


----------



## cantgetitright (3 mo ago)

Yes

Ice cream


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Soba noodles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Frozen peas?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, sometimes. 

Tea bags?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not anymore. I used to buy a lot of tea (earl grey, of course).

Zucchini?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Often. 

Corn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Tamales?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No. Sadly never tried them. I doubt you get them any in supermarket here. You probably can from restaurants or takeaways though.

Sultanas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. You come up with some obscure items.

Yogurt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ground beef?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, sometimes.

Tinned cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Sardines?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cucumbers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.

Tuna?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hardly ever

Frozen water?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't bought ice for awhile.

Cashews?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Milk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Diet Dr. Pepper?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. Gives me heartburn

Pickle flavored ice cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No 

Pineapple upside down cake ice cream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but sounds delicious.

Sun Chips?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I used to buy them like every other day at the gas station.

Ranch mayonnaise?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

No, I just buy the regular vegan kind.

Blueberries?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

No, Strawberries.

Orange Juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore. Used to buy it by the gallon.

Chocolate bars? (Any variety)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Use to, not anymore.

Lottery Tickets/Scratchers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.

Bagels?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Fish sticks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.

Crab legs?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely. We're inland and they're very expensive here. I love them, though.

Snickers bars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Pork rinds?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly ever

Oranges?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Rarely.

Chocolate milk?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

No

Tofu?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Celery?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Swede?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cracked pepper?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes

Unicorn Marshmallows?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Candy corn?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes

Laffy Taffy?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't in a very long time.

Peanut butter?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!!!!

Jelly?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once in awhile (sugar free)

Carrots?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Cletis said:


> Once in awhile (sugar free)
> 
> Carrots?


Yes. 

BBQ Sauce?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Apple sauce?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes 

Pizza?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Every so often. 

--- 

Granola Bars?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely 

Salsa?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes, love chips and salsa 

Nuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Nanners?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Only every damn week.

Plantains?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Pinto (The bean, not the car) flavored ice cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No on both the bean and car flavored ice cream.

Kidney... beans not the organ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Red vines candy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore but used to buy it by the bushel.

Nasal spray?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

No

Buttermilk?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Coconut Milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Strawberry milk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.

Bottled water?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Sour cream?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I used to. 

Prune juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

A warriors drink! But no.

Eggos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Buttermilk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Chicken?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

Worcestershire sauce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ketchup?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope. I rarely use it anymore, and only have a few of those free restaurant packets.

Mustard?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Always

Turnip greens?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.

Whipped cream in a can?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Eggnog?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually but now that you've reminded me....

Cranberry jam?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't buy cookies anymore.

Bologna?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Stool softener?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Nope

Brownies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Pringles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Grapes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Tangerines?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Marmalade?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Salted peanuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Salted pistachios?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Pistachio ice cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bacon?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Sesame oil?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Sometimes.

Celeriac?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Orange juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Something made of taters?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Something made of wheat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Some kind of tea?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Occasionally

Meat?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes. 

Scallops?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shrimp?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Fish sticks?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't for a long time.

Chicken strips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Saltine crackers?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Almond Milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Coconut milk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Almond Milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Almond Joy candy bars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pringles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Doritos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't dare.

Spaghetti noodles?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Canned soup?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Eggplants?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Deviled Ham?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Vacuum cleaner bags?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Greeting cards?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Occasionally 

Gum?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Cough Drops?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very rarely 

M&Ms?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Never. 

Almond Milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Strawberry milk?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not since I was a kid. 

Almond Milk?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hardly ever. Sometimes I buy it for a creamer substitute for my herbal teas. 

Cashew milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

How about... Almond Milk? 😈


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. 

Al....fredo Sauce?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Mustard?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

BBQ sauce?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.

Shaoxing Wine?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Garlic?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Corn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Blueberries?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Green beans?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Sometimes. I'm more of a peas or sliced carrots man myself though. 

Blackberries?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Butternut squash?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Cantaloupe?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes.

Pumpkin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Shallots?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Broccoli?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Cauliflower?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not usually - not a fan of most vegetables, but I try to eat them sometimes.

Baked beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Green beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. Green beans are one of the few things that have almost no carb punch and help me feel full.

Some kind of pie?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Bagels?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Dinner rolls?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Candy canes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Hot chocolate?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Chocolate milk?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Chocolate chips?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Lettuce?


----------



## alwaystooquiet (2 mo ago)

No.

Nutella?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not anymore.

Almonds?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Walnuts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Peanuts?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cashews?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes

Popcorn?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Corn nuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Corn on the cob?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once in awhile in the summer.

Raspberries?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes from time to time.

Grapefruit Juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cranberry juice?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Occasionally. Use to more often. 

La Croix?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hardly ever. 

Meat flavored ice cream?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

No.


Spring Onions?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think that's what we call scallions which I do buy to put into salads quite often. 

Everything bagels?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

English muffins?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Canned biscuits?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Honey?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Nope.

The Farmers Almanac?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Gravy in a jar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Beets?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Canned beets or pickled beets, yes.

Nasal spray?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mushrooms?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes 

Lima beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Black beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Apples?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Peaches?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Pickles?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cucumbers?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Potato Chips?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Granola?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Celery?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Scallions?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No, but now that you mentioned it, I think I'll get some next time.

Baby carrots?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Oranges?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Watermelon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Reece's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Snickers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Some kind of tea?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Eggs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Bacon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes

Orange Juice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Cranberry juice?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Apple juice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Diet Coke?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Energy drinks?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lemons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Spinach?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Carrots?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Green beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Pinto beans?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lima beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Limes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Olive flavored ice cream?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No - but I bought some kalamata olives the other day.

Chocolate ice-cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No I never eat ice cream.

Green olives?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Green tea?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Picard tea?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Worf juice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

A cellular peptide cake with mint frosting?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Jumja sticks?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. 

Bantha Milk?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Plain tomato soup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very rarely

Crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Marshmallows?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Occassionally.


Graham crackers?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No never. 

Saltine crackers?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes 

Bagels?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I used to but not anymore. Now I eat oatmeal for breakfast. 

Bottled water?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes

Mountain Dew?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Zucchini?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Eww no!

Sweet peas?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cashews?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…one of my favorite snacks.



Strawberries?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Blackberries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oranges?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Some kind of squashes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Coke Zero?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Ginger Ale?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Beets?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Bell peppers?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I might next time

Eggs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Butter?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not anymore. Not since I read that squirrels are high in cholesterol. 

Cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It might be time to layoff the squirrel butter.

No, usually just the regular boring tomatoes.

Rhubarb?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Coffee creamer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes?

Cream of mushroom soup?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cobbed corn?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

In the shell peanuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Columbo pistachios?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Jaws steel polishing toothpaste?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Vienna sausages?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Hummus?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Leeks?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Garlic?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes

Tater chips?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Instant taters?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My dad does but no. I can't eat taters.

Tater tots?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

No but that's yummy.

Cabbage?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually but I want to. Cabbages are just....bulky an hard to do anything with until you get them chopped and cooked.

Fish?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fish stew is the best 

Korean BBQ almonds?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, but they seem like they'd be good.

Watermelon?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. Unless I'm planning to pour vodka into it. 

Kimchi?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

I love, love, love watermelon 🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉🍉

Dots?


Blue Dino said:


> No. Unless I'm planning to pour vodka into it.
> 
> Kimchi?


No but I would like to try it again.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Applesauce?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


> Nope
> 
> Applesauce?


Yes I love applesauce

Supreme pizza 🍕 ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. How supreme are we talking?

Lunchmeat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes

Deodorant?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rarely (bought like a 5 pack at Costco)

Purple grapes?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Rarely (bought like a 5 pack at Costco)
> 
> Purple grapes?


No, I prefer Green Grapes.

Cottage Cheese with pineapple?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Frozen burritos?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

If I get burritos, it's chi'kn fajita.

Hash Browns?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Eggplant?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


> Rarely
> 
> Eggplant?


Yes, I love eggplant parmesan.

Coffee?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Bananas?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


> Yes
> 
> Bananas?


YES YES YES 

Nuts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Salad dressing?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Fever Dream said:


> Yes
> 
> Salad dressing?


Yes, sugar free 

Oatmeal?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Black olives?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yuck, I hate olives.

Ice Cream?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sometimes.


Pudding?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. 

Tomatoes?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Onions?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes, I love raw or caramelized onions.

Croutons?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Shredded cheese?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes please, I love melted mozzarella.

Beans?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Nutella?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

No but it's good on toast.

Swedish fish?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Austrian fish?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Goldfish?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Veggie burgers?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yes, black beans burgers 

Dark chocolate walnuts?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not recently Clark. Not since I read that dark chocolate is high in lead. 

Pancake mix?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not recently Clark. Not since I read that dark chocolate is high in lead.
> 
> Pancake mix?


Yes 

Popsicles


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not recently Clark. Not since I read that dark chocolate is high in lead.
> 
> Pancake mix?


How sure is this claim on dark chocolate?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes... in the summertime

Prime rib?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rare occasion. 

Costco A5 Waguy Beef?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, but I might try it.

Pulled pork?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Blue Dino said:


> Rare occasion.
> 
> Costco A5 Waguy Beef?


I never had that, will you share with me?

Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Peppermint tea?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Yesss delicious

Jerky?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Cantaloupe?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

I never have the luck to have sweet cantaloupe

Frozen fruit?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Frozen veggies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not as much as I used to. Sometimes

Pringles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Popcorn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never

Babybel?


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

That was my favorite cheese

Potatoes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> How sure is this claim on dark chocolate?


 It's sure enough for me. There's no acceptable amount of lead for my food unless it's something I can't avoid eating or drinking. Dark chocolate is an indulgence that I can live without.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> I never had that, will you share with me?


Fine... 😒 Enjoy.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.

Frozen Fries?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ranch dressing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually. Sometimes.

Pretzels?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes

Celery?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes to put in salads. 

Those tomato medley packs?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Bread?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Pasta?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Alfredo sauce?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Baked Beans?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Boiled beans?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Hershey bars?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Occasionally (milk chocolate. Not even because of the lead thing but because dark chocolate makes me nauseous). 

Bok Choy?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Chow mein noodles?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sometimes

Lo mein noodles?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Mangos?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lemons?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Limes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Marshmallows?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Gummi bears?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Coconuts?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope

Canned soup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Tuna?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rarely

Salsa?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely

Vitamins?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Berocca Boost - it is me but on a good day 😆

Vacuum packed beetroot?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oatmeal?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Avocados?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Cookies?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Rarely

Cake mixes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Ice Cream?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

During the summertime, yes.

Ramen noodles?


----------

